# Hello from Spain



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a German living in Spain (yes, strange mix), loving English, horses and my baby girl, as well as my wife and sports.

I work for Equbook, which makes horses my job and free-time activity, which is quite convenient.

I love riding horse sin general, I am neither a professional nor a competitor, as I never liked competitions. I prefer spending relax time on my two horses with my wife whenever she can.

See you soon here


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! HOw do you like living in Spain? I have wanted to travel there for many years.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Bienvenida!  I would love to visit Spain. I'm Cuban-American, but my father's family roots come from Basque.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's actually more common than you realize. Germans living in Spain, Spaniards living in Germany.

Welcome!


----------



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

@all: tahnks for your welcome 

@tinyliny / @uflrh9yhttp://www.horseforum.com/members/34682/: well, Spain is definately great, but be careful, in the independist states, such as Catalunya for instance, they don't even have Spanish roadsigns, everything is in their language!!! but the rest is amazing. Most I like Andalusia, always great weather, heat, and so many lovely sights, horses and people. That's where I live actually^^

@Skyseternalangel: well, yes, indeed, I see more and more Germans here in Andalusia, but mostly older ones who retire here^^ But well, a German, loving horses, working for an international company, living in Spain (fortunately I can work from home), in an English forum is not that common^^


http://www.horseforum.com/members/25302/


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello! 

I have always wanted to go visit Spain, maybe I will go live there for a year someday. 

I have always wanted to ask, what type or breed of horses are most common in Spain, in general?


----------



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Texan,

well, just do it, Spain is an amazing country!!! And you know, the longer we wait to do something great, the less probable it is that we do it actually.

In Spain it really depends on the region (we have very hot and dry climate, dry and wet climate, cold climate, etc.) which breed is mostly used. One should think that the Andalusians are the most common ones, but this isn't so. Even though they are world famous, they are just one of many breeds here in Spain.


----------

